# Mill mods.



## big o (Sep 16, 2020)

Here are a few modifications made over the years. Single lever to lock/unlock mill head. Added arm to
        crank,(eases lifting). Attached dial indicator, and 6" scale. Pinned rack to post (eliminates most of side
        to side twist when raising or lowering head.) Rack was loosely fastened at top and bottom. Vacuum 
        helps clean-up.

.


----------



## Ulma Doctor (Sep 16, 2020)

very cool!
all the mods pay off !


----------



## DavidR8 (Sep 16, 2020)

big o said:


> Here are a few modifications made over the years. Single lever to lock/unlock mill head. Added arm to
> crank,(eases lifting). Attached dial indicator, and 6" scale. Pinned rack to post (eliminates most of side
> to side twist when raising or lowering head.) Rack was loosely fastened at top and bottom. Vacuum
> helps clean-up.
> ...


Very clever mods.
Is the pinned rack permanent or can it be undone?


----------



## big o (Sep 17, 2020)

DavidR8 said:


> Very clever mods.
> Is the pinned rack permanent or can it be undone?


        Rack is bolted to tube with countersunk flush-head cap screws.


----------

